# 2nd Annual Chesapeake Bay Cookoff



## The Crazy Redneck (Jul 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody from the forum was going to compete in this event.  July 27-28 in Stevensville, MD


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 11, 2007)

That was one on my list but my work schedual wont allow it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck amigo.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 13, 2007)

Brian I wish you all the best of luck with your wife. 

Good luck to everyone entering this comp.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I am glad to see some of the forum members will be there.  I am also glad that there is going to be over 30 teams if I read correctly.  The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ is looking forward to the comp and meeting you all.  Maybe we can try and put our tents near each other.  I don't know how they are controlling that aspect.


----------

